# The Queen goes commuter rail



## TampAGS (Dec 21, 2009)

No need for the _Royal Train_ this time... this Christmas it seems Her Majesty The Queen is less "bling", more "green".

 

Or so they report in the below 18 December 2009 article at _The Times_ (timesonline.co.uk).

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article6960529.ece

Sporting 'anonymous' headscarf, Queen catches the 10.45 to Kings Lynn
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article6960529.ece
Yes, that was _Her Majesty_ Elizabeth the Second, by the Grace of God, of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland and of Her other Realms and Territories Queen, Head of the Commonwealth, Defender of the Faith, etc. boarding the 10:45 train of First Capital Connect's _Great Northern_ service at Kings Cross Station. Granted, at least she went first class. The pictures are priceless.


----------



## Phila 30th St (Dec 22, 2009)

Rather sardonically written, wasn't it? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 22, 2009)

I mean I think you would just get tired of all the private jets and all the fuss, and just want to get somewhere.


----------



## edding (Dec 22, 2009)

TampAGS said:


> No need for the _Royal Train_ this time... this Christmas it seems Her Majesty The Queen is less "bling", more "green".
> 
> Or so they report in the below 18 December 2009 article at _The Times_ (timesonline.co.uk).
> 
> ...


Kudos to HM the Queen! I've taken that train to Kings Lynn. Believe me, it's not fancy at all ( even in 1st class). I hope she didn't get delayed by high winds like I did on my return to London from Kings Lynn( which is a fascinating little town to visit with a great history).

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## DET63 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Her Majesty*

Mind the gap!


----------



## zoltan (Dec 31, 2009)

I like how she makes a lot less fuss of traveling on scheduled trains than certain vice presidents do.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2009)

zoltan said:


> I like how she makes a lot less fuss of traveling on scheduled trains than certain vice presidents do.


While not wishing to sound disrespectful, the Queen isn't quite the target that the VP is.


----------



## Phila 30th St (Dec 31, 2009)

AlanB said:


> zoltan said:
> 
> 
> > I like how she makes a lot less fuss of traveling on scheduled trains than certain vice presidents do.
> ...


That's not what _The Naked Gun_ taught us :lol:


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 31, 2009)

AlanB said:


> zoltan said:
> 
> 
> > I like how she makes a lot less fuss of traveling on scheduled trains than certain vice presidents do.
> ...


I can't actually work out if you are boasting or not.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > zoltan said:
> ...


I don't think that being a target for assassination is something to be boastful about.

And I’m certainly not suggesting that she’s not a high profile target, as she most certainly is. And 20 years ago she was probably a higher target than our VP was at that time. But more recent world events have changed the order a bit.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 31, 2009)

DET63 said:


> *Her Majesty*
> 
> Mind the gap!


If this was in a US station the keystone cops, er, security would probably grab her, she looks like a suspicious character, perhaps a bag lady with some kind of explosives in those flowers! Seriously though folks, good of the old girl to make an effort to appear to be just one of the people.! When our VIPs travel you'd think the greatest show on earth was happening, even minor officials make for delays for the great unwashed, @ least Amtrak Joe still rides the train once in awhile even if there is security theater involved @ WAS! Wish more of our self important "kings and queens" would travel like her majesty!  (Hint: Take the Metro instead of a motorcade to get from building to building in WAS!!) :lol:


----------

